# New to chickens!



## kyliejo (May 14, 2018)

Hey all! I’m bringing home a few chicks and I’ve got a brooder box set up for now until they are old enough to be in a coop. They will be inside. My coop will be ready in a week or so, and I’m wondering what I can use for heat instead of the electrical options. With it getting warmer, can I get away with using snuggle huts from the bird section at pet stores?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!!!They should be pretty well feathered by 4 wks and would no longer need a heat source if it has warmed up in your area,at least 65-70 as the morning low.I don't know about chicks but I have 4 exotic birds and only the Quaker Parakeet liked his snuggle hut(he's on hut #3 now) and they're not cheap but they do wash well if you get the ones with plastic in them.I've always used the heat lamps but I'm sure others have tips and pointers for you.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Congrats on your new endeavor! Can't wait to see the pics. What kind are you getting?


----------



## kyliejo (May 14, 2018)

Looking at Rhode Island reds! Hoping to pick them up tonight or tomorrow


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. RIR's are an excellent breed. You'll get plenty of eggs from them.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Nice!! Welcome and where are you getting your RIR?


----------



## kyliejo (May 14, 2018)

Got them from Runnings farm and fleet. Any tips, suggestions or anything is really appreciated!!!!


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Hmm never heard of it and btw that's good, RIR from larger hatcheries are of less quality obliviously


----------



## kyliejo (May 14, 2018)

Runnings is a store here in South Dakota. Not sure if it’s anywhere else. Might be a Midwest thing lol


----------

